# Dreamweaver preview in browser



## Jean Moss (Nov 6, 2004)

Can anyone help? I am using Dreamweaver for Mac OSX and we ever since we switched to broadband I can't get it to preview in the browser. I get the error message that the temporary file cannot be found on the remote server but when I look it seems to be there. Have I set up the testing site incorrectly? Any help greatly appreciated, it's driving me mad. :deveous: 
Jean Moss


----------

